# Excalibur expanding bracelet search



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello all.

I inherited my grandfathers Bulova Longchamp, which originally (?) came with a rolled gold Excalibur expanding bracelet.

The bracelet has had many years of use, some of the expanding sections are lazy/snapped, and I replaced with a leather strap.

It just not the same.

Does anyone know of a possible source for an Excalibur 71 (or similar) expanding bracelet?

Lug width is 18mm.

Length is 150mm.

Watch is 9ct gold, not yellowy, quite warm.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Ti22 said:


> Excalibur 71


 They do come up on ebay, used. It would be a question of finding a good one.


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello Spinynorman.

After much searching, I've managed to find a couple of NOS Bulova bracelets on ebay.

Seen a couple of used Excalibur bracelets but problem might be they are similar condition to the one I want to change!

I'm going with NOS Bulova route.

Thanks.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Ti22 said:


> I'm going with NOS Bulova route.


 Sounds like a better option.


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't use ebay much at all but the dealer appeared to have a really wide choice, so I bought 2 different styles at $20 a piece. NOS 70's Bulova branded bracelet. A no brainer.

The ebay dealer in the US was called theflashdeal, 99.5% rating.


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Super chuffed with the NOS Bulova expanding bracelet.

Ebay seller was theflashdeal.

It was a little tarnished but local watch guy polished gently with rouge (?)

Looks like new.

My dad & grandad would be very pleased.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm glad that worked out for you. It does suit the watch very well.


----------

